# turbo pics as he grows



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

heres some pics from today he is shedding hair off his face is this normal?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Very normal  And VERY adorable


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

He is a real cutie I love the second picture. Unless he is losing all the hair completely which doesn't appear to happening in the photos yes it is normal.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Can't wait until he sheds that baby coat and see what color he really is under all that fuzzy cuteness 

He is so cute and little


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm having a sudden attack of...


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow. That is one of the most ADORABLE foals I've ever seen. Have fun with him =)


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Holy crap I want to put him in my pocket and snuggle him and kiss his sweet little nose! He's soooo cute! Beautiful colors too, he's going to be a looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is looking great! I love him! lol He is soo cute!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

*grabby hands* I will love him and pet him and feed him and brush him and cuddle him and walk him every day.....


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

He's so squishy & fluffy!! I love him


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh my word, he is the cutest little thing EVER! He is SOOO adorable, I am squee'ing with happiness!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Uber cute!!! He looks like a stuffed toy. I want!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

WORDS CANNOT EXPLAIN THE AMOUNT OF CUTENESS AND ADORABLENESS THIS THREAD HOLDS..

I just want to kiss his little nose..
And squeeze him
And hug him
And brush him
And cuddle him
And feed him
And love him
And snuggle him

OMFG he's so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww how adorable!!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

so cute! 
i must get myself a mini :3


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

He is growing so fast but is still so fluffy and cute


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

turbo has grown so much he is so cute and friendly love him to bits


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is so stinking adorable! So fluffy and little! Can't wait until he sheds his baby coat and turns into a handsome little man


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

What a sweet heart  i want him!!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Hes up there with the cutest horses i've ever seen! :O i love him


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Heart meltingly cute! And, yes, totally normal on the shedding. Our little mini filly went through some pretty funny looking stages during her first shedding.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh I want to bring him home so cute!!!


----------

